# Books books books



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

looking for recommendations on improving my sex moves, cunnilingus and such, Found she comes first, any imput appreciated....:scratchhead:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Satisfaction: The Art of the Female Orgasm: Kim Cattrall (plays Samantha on Sex and the City) is excellent - probably the best I've seen on this subject.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Satisfaction: The Art of the Female Orgasm: Kim Cattrall (plays Samantha on Sex and the City) is excellent - probably the best I've seen on this subject.


will check it out thanks


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

There are some fab tips in this thread Ed ...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/114378-general-cunnilingus-tips.html

Especially posts by Dad&Hubby and Dvlsadv8. With practice you will learn what works for your wife from her response, ideally if she could tell you what she likes you can drive her into a frenzy in no time


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

I also need to up my game.
Please people, post what has actually worked or female recommended.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

RedRose14 said:


> There are some fab tips in this thread Ed ...
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/114378-general-cunnilingus-tips.html
> 
> Especially posts by Dad&Hubby and Dvlsadv8. With practice you will learn what works for your wife from her response, ideally if she could tell you what she likes you can drive her into a frenzy in no time


I have read that, reading again...


----------



## Bagavadgita (Nov 12, 2013)

A book called "she comes first".


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Bagavadgita said:


> A book called "she comes first".


have you read this book? And is it a good one for sure?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> I've read it. There was some good general stuff there. Much of the book is a very detailed how to perform cunilingus. I'll just say his technique wouldn't go over well with my wife. But it maybe a good starting point.


so I have probly learned more here on TAM than this book can teach me?


----------



## Bagavadgita (Nov 12, 2013)

Why not try things and see how she responds?


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I read "She Comes First" and tried the techniques. It worked VERY well in my case.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Bagavadgita said:


> Why not try things and see how she responds?


I am not new at cunnilingus, I want to be better is all


----------



## Bagavadgita (Nov 12, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> I read "She Comes First" and tried the techniques. It worked VERY well in my case.


The guy dissected the clitoris into 19 parts...I think he knows his way around! 

Although I did learn from the lesbian at the toy store that every woman has their clitoris in a different placement under the hood. Useless information.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Satisfaction: The Art of the Female Orgasm: Kim Cattrall (plays Samantha on Sex and the City) is excellent - probably the best I've seen on this subject.


:iagree:


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

well so far I got she comes first, kinda different techniques than I have used, we will see because I understand every girl is different...


----------



## kjm (Jan 8, 2011)

I learned from a butch lesbian at work that lesbians are often as clueless as men about the vagina. What works for my wife on one day, will fail the next. It's why you try different things until you realize you're doing the right thing. If she is non-communicative, then you probably can't succeed. If she at least gives non-verbal feedback, you'll hardly ever fail.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

kjm said:


> I learned from a butch lesbian at work that lesbians are often as clueless as men about the vagina. What works for my wife on one day, will fail the next. It's why you try different things until you realize you're doing the right thing. If she is non-communicative, then you probably can't succeed. If she at least gives non-verbal feedback, you'll hardly ever fail.


Agree 100 percent


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

wiigirl said:


> :iagree:


I got and read this book too, very good


----------

